# Electra moto



## drew2388 (May 19, 2009)

Does anyone here have one or have ever had a chance to ride one? They look good but I want to know if they're trail worthy or not before ordering

Thanks


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

drew2388 said:


> Does anyone here have one or have ever had a chance to ride one? They look good but I want to know if they're trail worthy or not before ordering
> 
> Thanks


This does not appear to be an e-bike even though you posted on that forum. That's a good thing. Buy, go forth, and ride.


----------



## drew2388 (May 19, 2009)

I don't even know how that happened. Writing too small on my phone to push the right forum I guess.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

You can make it into an electric bike tho, I did with my Electra.


----------

